
Everyone Thinks They’re Right About Masks - jennyyang
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/04/coronavirus-pandemic-airborne-go-outside-masks/609235/
======
drpgq
I would love to know what percentage of people are infected by touching their
faces with their hands. My non-expert guess and I could be totally wrong, is
that it is pretty low, but much higher to catch it by being near infected
people indoors talking and breathing out the virus for an extended period of
time.

